# Treat pouch



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

Folks in my service dog groups rave about how easy to use, sturdy and comfortable to wear the Doggone Good Rapid Rewards pouch is. It is on the larger side but it seems to be well loved by most folks


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I use a cotton fishing vest. Pockets for treats, leash, poo bags, plus pockets to spare


----------



## Sammy the spoo (Jul 7, 2016)

This is the one I purchased from amazon.ca. 

https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B000OGP8QG/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_ufmhzbSSV6W6M

It was a bit more expensive than I had hoped, but it works perfectly. And darn Canadian shopping! I believe it is so much cheaper in the US! 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

The pouches posted above are the most popular type, but people also use aprons from Home Depot/Lowes (which typically cost under $2). I've also seen people use fanny packs, and fancy hiking "waist packs" that have a holster for a water bottle.


----------



## UKpoodle (Jul 22, 2015)

I tend to use a cross body handbag (do Canadians call it a purse??). I'm not keen on the bumbag look (a.k.a. fanny pack - but we don't call it that here because fanny means something rude!!!) 
Cross body bags mean you can keep everything you need to hand, whilst keeping your hands free.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

UKpoodle said:


> (a.k.a. fanny pack - but we don't call it that here because fanny means something rude!!!)


Haha, yes, apologies to all the UK'ers for my shocking use of language.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Sammy the spoo said:


> This is the one I purchased from amazon.ca.
> 
> https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B000OGP8QG/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_ufmhzbSSV6W6M
> 
> ...


Wow it is a lot more expensive. This is where I bought mine https://www.amazon.com/PetSafe-Trea...qid=1495073137&sr=8-6&keywords=dog+treat+bags 

I had a "bumbag" at first and I hated that my hand kept getting trapped as I tried to pull the treats out - and it was a fairly good sized one. The PetSafe Treat Pouch Sport has a hinge that keeps it wide open when you are actively treating your dog in training - and snaps shut when you want. I also like that I can put several different treat bags inside - there is a divider inside that can separate treats. A bottle of water wouldn't fit inside if you wanted it snapped closed - there is this strip of elastic on the outside that you might be able to push a bottle in but I'm not sure if it would work. So I would recommend this if you don't want something that holds a bottle.

I always wear a cross body purse and often carry treats inside in a little zip lock baggie. It obviously works to hold the food - but I find sometimes it dangles in just the wrong place and annoys both my dog and me when it gets in the way. I never use it for serious training - that's what the Treat Pouch is for.


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

I had one with a draw string which is fine for 'standing' or walking training cause you can leave it open, but for running (like in agility) treats could bounce out so you have to close it but it takes effort and time to open which delays the reward. It also takes 2 hands to close. So I got the kind that has magnetic closures and its much nicer. It can be easily opened and closed with one hand without delay.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I've used all kinds of things without buying anything. I had an old fa*#y pack (don't know what else to call them) with two compartments. If I leave the zipper opened, I have access to each...one for mediocre treats and one for high value. It's leather so it gets kind of sweaty if it's hot out. The other thing that might look silly but works pretty well is an old waitress apron that my niece gave me. It is cotton and has 3 compartments. They are deep enough I don't think treats bounce out. You couldn't carry a water bottle in it though I don't think. 

I also am sure to wear shorts in summer with pockets for treats and poop bags. When I use to hike more with my big dogs, I had my Doberman carry a back pack and I could put all kinds of stuff in it...water bottle, sandwich, treats, smokes (when I use to smoke) etc. I don't think these two could carry such a thing. haha. 

You might need to resort to one that you buy that you can carry water and maybe it will have everything you need. But for just training, those things worked find for me. 

Okay, I just thought of something and went into my pantry where I keep two insulated bags...one is kind of small but deep enough it could hold a water bottle, some treats, poop bags and an outside pocket for a phone. It's got a draw string and it's deep enough, you could leave it open and nothing will pop out. The other insulated bag is bigger and has a zipper... and I'm not sure I'd want to use that for anything but a hike or long walk. It's pretty neat though for that. I could fit treats, poop bags, phone, water bottle, dog's collapsible bowl. Both have adjustable straps to go across the chest and shoulder, but not waist unless it could be rigged. So, if the treat bags that are meant to be treat bags don't work, you might search around for other kinds of insulated bags for lunches or what not. I got the bigger one from Grocery Outlet for $5. And the other one was a free gift for something. I've had it a long time. 

(The pen is for size comparison)




I like those treat bags posted in the links above, but could you fit a water bottle in it? They're really neat.


----------



## UKpoodle (Jul 22, 2015)

Another suggestion would be to take a husband/boyfriend along with you, they usually come with a large amount of pockets built in and come in quite handy for carrying things :wink:


----------



## rj16 (Jan 30, 2017)

Thank you all for your suggestions! They've made me think... I probably won't find one bag that does everything well so a dedicated treat pouch for training walks (we are doing a lot of those right now!) and a small bag for hiking might be a better solution. Right now I use a sandwich bag. I probably look a bit silly because I'm holding a leash, a clicker and a bag of treats in one hand, and passing treats with the other. I think I've seen the PetSafe one at a store around here so I'll go look at it. The US/CAN price difference is a bit of a downer but that's life... 

UKpoodle - you made me laugh this morning! DH is a good sport but he has something against pockets I think. Most days I'm lucky if he'll carry my phone for me!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Hey! Now you've got me interested. Lookie here! This one even has a poop bag dispenser! How cool is that?

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01K2R7KLC/ref=pd_luc_rh_spmrai?psc=1

Oh...but it doesn't have two compartments, does it...for two kinds of treats?


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

It's the MacGuyver of treat pouches! Reminds me of the Dog Walking Jacket.


----------



## rj16 (Jan 30, 2017)

That is a nice one, PBG! I'm not sure how important multiple compartments are to me, because I've made do with a ziploc bag. Lol! But now I'm wondering if any would suit me. For now my treats are typically a bit messier than I'd want to put in a cloth pouch (think cooked meat and cheese...). 

The draw string is a bit fussy too... Unless I missed that it is elastic.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

LOL Liz.

Yeah Rj...I guess I'd just leave the draw string open. It's deep enough that stuff probably wouldn't fall out. Yes, if I use messy treats, I use a little snack sized baggie inside of whatever I'm using. To tell the truth, on regular walks...not specific training times (which are few...mostly I just train a little on regular walks) I prefer pockets if I can get by. I hate appendages hanging off of me or anything I have to carry. But barring that, a treat bag of some sort could be useful. I have a little bait bag I used when showing but it is too small.


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

I've tried several--one is small, round, closes with a drawstring, and has a Velcro loop to fasten to a belt or belt loop; one is a waist pack/belt by Hurtta, with several pockets; and one is very much like the one Sammy the spoo referenced, with a spring-loaded opening and a front pocket for poop bags, can be used with the included belt or with a clip on the back. The third one is my favorite. Even my favorite isn't good for messy treats, so I use a baggie stuck down in the opening of the pack for hot dogs, etc. Not perfect, but far better than the other two, which are awkward to use and also wouldn't be good for messes.


----------



## marialydia (Nov 23, 2013)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> Hey! Now you've got me interested. Lookie here! This one even has a poop bag dispenser! How cool is that?
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01K2R7KLC/ref=pd_luc_rh_spmrai?psc=1
> 
> Oh...but it doesn't have two compartments, does it...for two kinds of treats?


Well, that is virtually identical to the one I bought, which has worked very well.

https://www.amazon.com/Dispenser-Ho...d=1495140000&sr=1-12&keywords=dog+treat+pouch 

I originally got it because I thought I'd carry it cross body, but now just put it around my waist. I use the outside mesh pocket for treats, phone and keys inside the pouch part. I am not using the water bowl, it would be enough for half a slurp for Pericles.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

marialydia said:


> Well, that is virtually identical to the one I bought, which has worked very well.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Dispenser-Ho...d=1495140000&sr=1-12&keywords=dog+treat+pouch
> 
> I originally got it because I thought I'd carry it cross body, but now just put it around my waist. I use the outside mesh pocket for treats, phone and keys inside the pouch part. I am not using the water bowl, it would be enough for half a slurp for Pericles.


I have a little collapsable water bowl like that. It works for my teensy weensy dogs. Yeah, that's a nice bag. Now, where to carry a water bottle. Maybe this would just be for training, not big walks. It does indeed look like that other one. Hmmm...food for thought. Thanks!


----------



## Spoos2 (Aug 4, 2015)

I have the Helsitar Pro Training Pocket which is made in Finland but sold by Cleanrun. I've been using it about a month to walk my boy. It has pockets for a phone, potty bag, and zipped one as well as two side pockets and one that goes across the back. 

I can't figure out how to upload pictures (it does show I've added attachments), but just in case they don't show here's the url.

https://www.cleanrun.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=product.display&product_ID=4898&ParentCat=1051


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

Spoos2 said:


> I have the Helsitar Pro Training Pocket which is made in Finland but sold by Cleanrun. I've been using it about a month to walk my boy. It has pockets for a phone, potty bag, and zipped one as well as two side pockets and one that goes across the back.
> 
> I can't figure out how to upload pictures (it does show I've added attachments), but just in case they don't show here's the url.
> 
> https://www.cleanrun.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=product.display&product_ID=4898&ParentCat=1051


I really like the look of this one. Is it easy to get treats out of the pockets? Since it can be machine washed, maybe messy treats wouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Spoos2 (Aug 4, 2015)

*Treat pockets*

The big pockets in the front are easy access. If I have messy treats I use the pocket protectors that SaltyDogCanvas sells. They easily can clip on. When we do agility training I use them.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

I have a bunch of treat pouches but I am thinking of getting a cargo vest. Those have a lot more pouches and I don't like wearing something around my waist.


----------



## Spoos2 (Aug 4, 2015)

I agree. I have three Hurtta training vests and use them when the weather is cooler. Living in Florida that time is really limited though - I think our spring this year lasted a total of 2 weeks and we were already in the mid 80's and it's been well over 90 this past week. 

This is the only thing I've been able to find that gives as much functionality as the vests. I can't even count how many waist type bags (over the shoulder ones just flopped around too much for me) in search of the perfect one.


----------

